# Διάλεξη Δ. Καψάλη: Μεταφράζοντας τον Σαιξπηρ



## Costas (Oct 21, 2017)

http://www.phil.uoa.gr/anakoinoseis...onyshs-kacalhs-metafrazontas-ton-sai3phr.html


----------



## nickel (Oct 26, 2017)

Ανέβασμα (bump)

*1η Εκδήλωση του Κύκλου Διαλέξεων του Τομέα Νεοελληνικής Φιλολογίας 2017-2018

«Μεταφράζοντας τον Σαίξπηρ»

Εισήγηση: Διονύσης Καψάλης

Ποιητής, μεταφραστής, διευθυντής Μορφωτικού Ιδρύματος Εθνικής Τράπεζας

Πέμπτη 26 Οκτωβρίου και ώρα 18.30 
στο χώρο της Βιβλιοθήκης Βυζαντινής και Νεοελληνικής Φιλολογίας (8ος όροφος, 829)*​

Ο Διονύσης Καψάλης πήρε το φετινό Βραβείο Μετάφρασης Έργου Ξένης Λογοτεχνίας στην Ελληνική γλώσσα για τη μετάφραση του _Άμλετ _(εκδόσεις Gutenberg).


----------

